
Building a startup from zero first goal $1: Day 7 - branzzel
https://www.twitch.tv/branzzel
======
branzzel
Hello everyone I'm building my new startup publicly from zero and my first
goal is $1. If you could give me some advice It would be cool. Any suggestions
are very welcome.

